# Offseason Thread



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*In:*

PG Jose Calderon
PG Devin Harris
PG Gal Mekel

SG Monta Ellis
SG Wayne Ellington

PF/C Dejuan Blair
C Samuel Dalembert

*Drafted: *

PG Shane Larkin (broke his ankle in practice, out 2-3 months)
SG Ricky Ledo

*Retained: *

PF/C Brandan Wright
C Bernard James

*Out:*

PG Darren Collison
PG Mike James
G Jared Cunningham
G Roddy Beaubois
SG OJ Mayo
SF Anthony Morrow
PF Elton Brand
C Chris Kaman


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Updated. Elton Brand is going to the Hawks. Right now that's a significant loss, as I don't know how many other bigs are even left on the market. 

Dallas still needs to get Dalembert on board, and then they can re-up Brandan Wright (who is willing to wait to sign so that Dallas can sign another guy w/ their cap space and then use their birds on Wright to go over the cap).


----------



## Roturn (Apr 18, 2012)

Dalembert seems to be secured. 

Calderon-Ellis-Marion-Dirk-Dalembert with Carter/Crowder/Mekel/Harris/(Wright) from the bench is not as bad as I had expected to be honest. But then again this is a pretty old team and they still lack solid backup in the bigs. 

Imo they would need to fully rebuild as these attempts to be a direct contender don`t work. And this rebuild can only work when they trade Dirk for some value. But this will never happen, so they will probably be shit until he retires and then they will most likely start the rebuild too late.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, I think the Mavericks needed to get a second scorer, b/c Dirk on his own isn't capable of luring a star into Dallas. I think Dallas put themselves in a situation where they will have to build a contender via trades, b/c waiting on the free agency big fish wasn't viable for them anymore. 

They may still have some cap room next year too, depending on how big a pay cut Dirk takes and what these contracts for Dalembert, Harris, and Wright turn out to be.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Adding Greg Oden to that mix would be a low-risk, high-potential-reward maneuver. They need someone to play defense other than Marion, and Dalembert is only good in limited minutes. Brandan Wright might wind up starting for this team.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Brandan Wright signed a 2-Year $10M contract w/ Mavs. They need to try to re-sign Bernard James now that he cleared waivers too. They are thin in the frontcourt. I wouldn't mind Drew Gooden either.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Bernard James, who was waived previously, so the team could sign Monta Ellis, cleared waivers and is now being re-signed by the Dallas Mavericks.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Mavericks signed Dejuan Blair, rumored to be for the minimum but we'll find out details later.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Any status updates on Devin Harris and/or Greg Oden?


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Harris is still supposed to sign w/ Dallas, but it hasn't happened yet. I don't know if they are going to wait until he recovers or what, but he's still supposed to join eventually.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

RollWithEm said:


> Any status updates on Devin Harris and/or Greg Oden?





kbdullah said:


> Harris is still supposed to sign w/ Dallas, but it hasn't happened yet. I don't know if they are going to wait until he recovers or what, but he's still supposed to join eventually.


http://www.nba.com/mavericks/news/mavericks-sign-guard-devin-harris?utm_source=wall_post&utm_medium=post&utm_content=mavs_news_mavs_sign_devinharris&utm_campaign=mavs_news_073113



> DALLAS — The Dallas Mavericks announced today that they have signed free agent guard Devin Harris. Per team policy, terms of the deal were not disclosed.
> 
> Harris (6-3, 192) joins the Mavericks for his second stint after spending 2004-08 in Dallas when his draft rights were acquired from Washington, along with Jerry Stackhouse and Christian Laettner, in a draft day trade for Antawn Jamison on June 24, 2004. Harris played in 251 games (123 starts) for the Mavericks and averaged 9.4 points, 3.4 assists and 1.1 steals in 22.8 minutes per game. He was also an integral part of the 2005-06 Western Conference Championship squad that earned the franchise’s first Finals appearance.


And he just officially signed today. Don't know if the contract is the same though, I'll post when I find out.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Against all odds, the Mavs have put together a pretty solid team.

Jose Calderon // Devin Harris // Shane Larkin // Gal Mekel
Monta Ellis // Wayne Ellington // Ricky Ledo
Shawn Marion // Vince Carter // Jae Crowder
Dirk Nowitzki // Dejuan Blair
Samuel Dalembert // Brandan Wright // Bernard James

They're deep, they can shoot and they might...MIGHT...even be able to play defense. Only maybe, though.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Harris deal is now a 1-year, 1.3M deal. This is cheap considering the previous agreement was 3 years, 9M.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Don't know how much I trust Calderon/Ellis to hold up defensively, so Harris is a good add b/c he can defend PG's and some SG's. 

Ledo didn't have a good summer league so it's safe to assume he'll be in the D-League this upcoming year.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Against all odds, the Mavs have put together a pretty solid team.
> 
> Jose Calderon // Devin Harris // Shane Larkin // Gal Mekel
> Monta Ellis // Wayne Ellington // Ricky Ledo
> ...


Defensively, they'll be relying on a 35-year old to lockdown the opponent's best perimeter player and a 32-year old to protect the rim after the sloppy guard defenders inevitably get beat off the dribble. I won't touch that.

Offensively, Monta needs to get a little more Jason Terry in his game for this team to really click. He needs to use screens better and also to use the pass as a weapon instead of as an afterthought.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

You can always put together a mediocre team in the NBA if you are willing to spend, it just won't get you anywhere. They are not even a lock to make the playoffs.


----------

